# Is there a flagstone stain I can use to enhance the colors?



## SchwartzReports (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello! I live in Washington, DC, and I am currently having a new dry-laid flagstone patio installed (variegated Pennsylvania bluestone). I love the look of the flagstone when it’s wet, but it looks faded and too light when dry. I was going to just get a sealer, but I have read some disaster stories of a sealer being applied, and then the outer layer of the stone peeling off after moisture from below freezes inside the layers and has nowhere to go.

Does anyone know of any sort of stain I could purchase that would bring out the colors / offer a wet/darker look, without the risk of delamination after a bunch of freeze-thaw cycles? Maybe something that penetrates the stone but doesn’t seal it, so moisture can get through?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SchwartzReports (Dec 29, 2020)

Hello! I live in Washington, DC, and I am currently having a new dry-laid flagstone patio installed (variegated Pennsylvania bluestone). I love the look of the flagstone when it’s wet, but it looks faded and too light when dry. I was going to just get a sealer, but I have read some disaster stories of a sealer being applied, and then the outer layer of the stone peeling off after moisture from below freezes inside the layers and has nowhere to go.

Does anyone know of any sort of stain I could purchase that would bring out the colors / offer a wet/darker look, without the risk of delamination after a bunch of freeze-thaw cycles? Maybe something that penetrates the stone but doesn’t seal it, so moisture can get through?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

